

Did the ruckus over WaPo’s Twitter policy exposes social media's bubble? - StevenHodson
http://www.shootingatbubbles.com/index.php/2009/09/28/washington-posts-twitter-ruckus-exposes-social-media-bubble/

======
ryanwaggoner
If you're going to rewrite the headline, at least try and make it a coherent
sentence.

~~~
StevenHodson
I will try a little harder the next time :)

